# Help me save my friend



## Rookie83 (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi all I'm a current residence of the most ass backwards state Indiana where u serve less time for murder then getting caught with pot. Anyways a friend of mine was recently diagnosed with lung cancer the doctors say it can't be treated and that's not a answer I'm willing to live with. I have convinced him to try the canabis oil treatment however I need large quantities to make the oil. Long story short I know Michigan excepts out of state cards I was wandering if any states will issue me a card for my ibs without being a resident and perferly without me having to fly to California any help will be great


----------



## Cpappa27 (Sep 19, 2015)

I think it depends on the state, google this: OUT OF STATE MMJ CARD theres thousands of articles on this. It may just be a cheaper endeavour to buy on the street and learn to make the oil yourself, its not difficult. Good luck


----------



## gb123 (Sep 27, 2015)

source what you need
...make the meds
...and help your friend.

there are lots of people right now selling outdoor herbs on the BM.
Buy a pound and make your first batch. They'll need more.
if you get that far...come back for help if you like.
Making meds is easy.


----------



## pappybear (Sep 28, 2015)

if one of you has a basement you could just grow it. seeds or clones are easy to get. start a cpl mother plants. get a couple 4'x4' flood trays pond liner for a rez and stick like 50 clones in each tray as soon as the root veg for a wk and flip the lights to 12/12. as long as you run the lights on 220 you wont have sketchy huge power bills. i run five 600s on 220 with four ppl and two window ac units and my bill is between 2 and 3 hundred a month. you could get away with 400 watt hps per tray. and roughly 400 grams per light if you dial in your nutes. dont forget carbon filter. in the mean time growers are always parting with trimmings for cheap. michigan is straight north. lookup thca extraction. piece o cake


----------



## pappybear (Sep 28, 2015)

my grandparents in wisconsin have a friend with parkinsons. she told them about what i do and hooked us up. i told them before anybody transports illegal shit across state lines that they should checkout amazon.com for cbd oil and it must be working because thay have not called me since


----------



## VladFromOG (Oct 3, 2015)

To get an OR OMMP script you dont need to be a permanent resident, however you will have to physically visit the state to get the script and purchase meds, but rec is legal there now so a script isnt necessary. However, so is CO, and its closer. Avoid the hassle (some docs will prescribe for IBS, but most dedicated mmj script docs wont), just go to a rec shop.
THC is superior to CBD for pain, seems to be equal for cancer, so a legal CBD oil might just be perfect for you


----------



## Alienwidow (Oct 3, 2015)

Rookie83 said:


> Hi all I'm a current residence of the most ass backwards state Indiana where u serve less time for murder then getting caught with pot. Anyways a friend of mine was recently diagnosed with lung cancer the doctors say it can't be treated and that's not a answer I'm willing to live with. I have convinced him to try the canabis oil treatment however I need large quantities to make the oil. Long story short I know Michigan excepts out of state cards I was wandering if any states will issue me a card for my ibs without being a resident and perferly without me having to fly to California any help will be great


With about 4000 dollars you can convert a room in your house into an oil factory. You can grow enough to supply a good oil slick for two years and pay for the grow in less than a year. If its health related then deal with it yourself. Dont trust others to do it for you. One light would probably be good for a years worth. Easy.


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 3, 2015)

Start looking for a trustworthy source near you ........making your own is not that hard and your needing MJ at the best time of year for shear volume and price It's really not hard to make mmj meds. Good luck hope you can find some ganja and help out your pal Your a good friend for even making the effort to help. Good for you stay up


----------



## Lynnette Poole (Oct 4, 2015)

I am a disabled multi diagnosis mental health patient with symptoms that have proven resistant to the prescriptions we have tried. I started smoking and found immediate relief. However I live in Oklahoma and we are not legal yet. Please help any way possible. This stuff works. I am stable and have not been hospitalized in over a year. I need this miracle medicine legalized ASAP.


----------



## Lynnette Poole (Oct 4, 2015)

Side note : prior to mmj use I was hospitalized 4 times in a year and a half and was at one point on 13 prescriptions daily all at maximum dose . I currently take 8 in addition to smoking 3 times a day and can finally function and even go out in public alone. You have no idea how relieved I am.


----------



## GroErr (Oct 4, 2015)

I'm in Canada and can't grow legally. When I got diagnosed with cancer (6 years ago now, only meds I take now are MJ extracts) I made the decision that no backwards government policy was going to get in the way of growing and making my own meds. I'd rather get jailed than follow some misguided politician's view on MJ. Do what you need to do, fuck the law. Good luck to you and your friend.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 4, 2015)

Lynnette Poole said:


> I am a disabled multi diagnosis mental health patient with symptoms that have proven resistant to the prescriptions we have tried. I started smoking and found immediate relief. However I live in Oklahoma and we are not legal yet. Please help any way possible. This stuff works. I am stable and have not been hospitalized in over a year. I need this miracle medicine legalized ASAP.





Lynnette Poole said:


> Side note : prior to mmj use I was hospitalized 4 times in a year and a half and was at one point on 13 prescriptions daily all at maximum dose . I currently take 8 in addition to smoking 3 times a day and can finally function and even go out in public alone. You have no idea how relieved I am.


If you'd like to see Oklahoma join the enlightened world of medical cannabis, I invite you to tell your story- loudly- to all who stop to listen, ON THE STATEHOUSE STEPS.

You might get arrested, but you will NOT go unnoticed. Getting arrested will be progress, because they'll be violating your constitutional rights to do it... and they'll be arresting a 'dangerous' patient with a debilitating illness. Great soundbites there...

Make 'em squirm and you'll make progress.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 4, 2015)

GroErr said:


> I'm in Canada and can't grow legally. When I got diagnosed with cancer (6 years ago now, only meds I take now are MJ extracts) I made the decision that no backwards government policy was going to get in the way of growing and making my own meds. I'd rather get jailed than follow some misguided politician's view on MJ. Do what you need to do, fuck the law. Good luck to you and your friend.


If doing the right thing means saying 'Fuck the law', then what needs changing is the law, not our behavior.


----------



## pappybear (Oct 4, 2015)

look what federal legalization did for alcohol. if you make liquor in your back yard you might go to jail haha.


----------



## gb123 (Oct 4, 2015)

GroErr said:


> I'm in Canada and can't grow legally. When I got diagnosed with cancer (6 years ago now, only meds I take now are MJ extracts) I made the decision that no backwards government policy was going to get in the way of growing and making my own meds. I'd rather get jailed than follow some misguided politician's view on MJ. Do what you need to do, fuck the law. Good luck to you and your friend.


you just have to keep saying it...over and over and over again until you are blue in the face...

and thennnn one or two might listen to what you've said. Most people ...don't like being told and that makes things discouraging ... 

Keep at it!!! Its great info for EVERYONE to know!!!


----------



## pappybear (Oct 4, 2015)

gb123 said:


> you just have to keep saying it...over and over and over again until you are blue in the face...
> 
> and thennnn one or two might listen to what you've said. Most people ...don't like being told and that makes things discouraging ...
> 
> Keep at it!!! Its great info for EVERYONE to know!!!


My grandparents were classic old midwest values anti marijuana but my granma loved willie nelson. That was the weak link. Once i played that card i could talk to them about medical issues etc. Now when she comes to visit she wants to see my plants haha


----------



## GroErr (Oct 4, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> If doing the right thing means saying 'Fuck the law', then what needs changing is the law, not our behavior.


No argument there, but the way it's been going here I'll likely kick it from old age before it gets changed. In the meantime, fuck'm


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 4, 2015)

GroErr said:


> No argument there, but the way it's been going here I'll likely kick it from old age before it gets changed. In the meantime, fuck'm


I've been saying Fuck 'em for a long time. I have a felony rap for growing from 1992 that proves it.


----------

